# Milelage Logs



## Dcraw86 (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm currently recording mileage by hand ( time/date starting/ending odometer reading of each trip) + I use MileIQ. What will be required of me exactly come tax time with reporting the mileage?


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Dcraw86 said:


> I'm currently recording mileage by hand ( time/date starting/ending odometer reading of each trip) + I use MileIQ. What will be required of me exactly come tax time with reporting the mileage?


Try Stride too.(it's free on the App Store). Stride shows you the cost of driving instantly....as it tracks your mileage(miles x .535). Most people tell me they make $200 a night and end up driving 300 miles. 
That's $160.50 to operate your car. $40 for 8-10 hours on the road is hardly worth it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Part Time AZ said:


> Try Stride too.(it's free on the App Store). Stride shows you the cost of driving instantly....as it tracks your mileage(miles x .535). Most people tell me they make $200 a night and end up driving 300 miles.
> That's $160.50 to operate your car. $40 for 8-10 hours on the road is hardly worth it.


Come tax time you need to supply a number for the total number of miles you drove.

If you get audited you need a conteperous log of your mileage.

Your documentation is way above and beyond what most people have making you safe...

At bare minimum you need per day/shift/session (whichever way you want to refer to it)

Date /Start time
Stop time/date
Start Odo
Stop Odo
Which vehicle (if you have more than one)

8/29/2017 20:30 PM
8/30/2017 8:30 AM
Ford focus
89,565
89,765
(200 miles driven)



Part Time AZ said:


> Try Stride too.(it's free on the App Store). Stride shows you the cost of driving instantly....as it tracks your mileage(miles x .535). Most people tell me they make $200 a night and end up driving 300 miles.
> That's $160.50 to operate your car. $40 for 8-10 hours on the road is hardly worth it.


How much your car costs to operate is a matter of debate,

In orlando if your car costs more than 16c a mile your losing money no matter what..

I'm not saying i disagree with you but some people buy a POS car with 100K+ miles that is barely new enough to do uberX and then they drive it until the wheels fall off and start over.

If you can buy a $2000 car every year and make $30,000 after gasoline driving 60,000 miles and then scrapping it, how much is your car costing you per mile?

There are also expenses that arn't based on any per mile cost, like insurance, the more you drive the lower *SOME* of your costs are.

53c is high,
16c is too low
10c- Gasoline only cost is not right at all..

How much is it really?

That i have no idea whatsoever...

But if you split the difference between 16 and 53 you get 35c a mile..

Or $70,000 over 200,000 miles


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

Part Time AZ said:


> Try Stride too.(it's free on the App Store). Stride shows you the cost of driving instantly....as it tracks your mileage(miles x .535). Most people tell me they make $200 a night and end up driving 300 miles.
> That's $160.50 to operate your car. $40 for 8-10 hours on the road is hardly worth it.


$160.50 is NOT the cost to operate the vehicle. $160.50 is the mileage deduction written off on taxes for the 300 business miles driven, thus reducing his tax base! The cost to operate the vehicle is more like $90 (.30 cents/mile)


----------



## Part Time AZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Uber Duber Chick said:


> $160.50 is NOT the cost to operate the vehicle. $160.50 is the mileage deduction written off on taxes for the 300 business miles driven, thus reducing his tax base! The cost to operate the vehicle is more like $90 (.30 cents/mile)


$100 net for 10 hours?


----------



## UberSelect07 (May 17, 2016)

I use an app called MyRideTrac. It tracks my rider and empty mileage and has a button for personal mileage too. I can send myself a spreadsheet from the app that I use as my mileage log. I can also track all my expenses. You can define current year and previous year rates.


----------

